

Henry Baker's archive of research papers - anonjon
http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/

======
gjm11
Particularly recommended (meaning only that I found them particularly
interesting when I first saw them):

<http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/NoMotionGC.html> (realtime garbage
collection)

<http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/Prag-Parse.html> (META parsing)

<http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/LazyAlloc.html> ("CONS should not cons its
arguments", a way of doing automatic memory management without giving up most
of the benefits of stack allocation)

<http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/CheneyMTA.html> (compiling Scheme into
weird C whose function calls never return)

<http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/Subtypep.html> (efficient type inference
using bit vectors; see also TInference.html)

<http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/ForthStack.html> (the relationship between
"linear logic" (where a value can only be used once) and stack machines; Baker
wrote several papers about "linear" programming; this stuff never really went
anywhere, but it's interesting to think about)

And, not at all a research paper, but I thought it was very funny:
[http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/sigplannotices/gigo-1997-0...](http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/sigplannotices/gigo-1997-04.html)
(snarky satirical criticism of Ada).

------
cwan
For those of us who didn't know who this is:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Baker_%28computer_scienti...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Baker_%28computer_scientist%29)

------
anonjon
I posted this because I was reading a quote of Paul Grahm, essentially saying
that HLL's require less skill to implement your ideas in.

I was reminded of all of the research and work I did trying to learn to write
lisp code that runs reasonably fast.

The point being that writing fast code in a HLL like lisp requires knowledge
about the different techniques that are being used by your compiler to make
your code efficient.

Anyway, this archive is definitely one of the better endpoints that I ran into
on that search.

My personal favorites are Cheney on the MTA and the paper about a lisp
architecture based entirely on destructive operations.

